# Drive Angry 3D



## Doofkatze (11. März 2011)

Ja, der Film ist ab 18 und lässt das in fast jeder Sekunde aus.

Mit im Film ein unbeschreiblich geiler Buchhalter aus der Hölle.

Wer hat ihn gesehen, fandet ihr ihn gut? Von mir eine ganz klare Empfehlung, ich habe viel gelacht :-)


----------



## dragon1 (11. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ja, der Film ist ab 18 und lässt das in fast jeder Sekunde aus.
> 
> Mit im Film ein unbeschreiblich geiler Buchhalter aus der Hölle.
> 
> Wer hat ihn gesehen, fandet ihr ihn gut? Von mir eine ganz klare Empfehlung, ich habe viel gelacht :-)


Bei uns ist er ab 16 Oo

aber ja, wahnsinnig komischer und teilweise echt epischer Film.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. März 2011)

Ich sag nur armer Nick Cage.
Es scheint so als wäre er dazu gezwungen jede scheiss Rolle anzunehmen. Wobei wer kann bei Amber Heard schon nein sagen :-)

Drive Angry
Der wohl beste Moment im Film ist kurz vor ende als er das Kind seiner Tochter in den Händen hält, kurz denkt: "Jawohl ich habs geschafft!" und es danach Piper andreht, sodass er dann wieder zur Hölle "fahren" kann.

Ja was noch...Die Autos sind super die Animationen sind schlecht. Cage selber spielt nicht schlecht aber was will man aus der rolle schon rausholen. der Buchhalter mit seiner münze ist strange.

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich sag nur armer Nick Cage.
> Es scheint so als wäre er dazu gezwungen jede scheiss Rolle anzunehmen. Wobei wer kann bei Amber Heard schon nein sagen :-)
> 
> Drive Angry
> ...


Ja aus der rolle war echt nicht viel rauszuholen. Es gab echt epische Szenen, die Chataktere waren aber allesamt einseitig^^

Aber der beste Moment im Film war ja eindeutig "Thats the way aha aha I liiiike it" BOOOM


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja aus der rolle war echt nicht viel rauszuholen. Es gab echt epische Szenen, die Chataktere waren aber allesamt einseitig^^
> 
> Aber der beste Moment im Film war ja eindeutig "Thats the way aha aha I liiiike it" BOOOM



Stimm ich dir zu ansonsten ist der Film gut und hat Humor


----------



## Drous (19. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich sag nur armer Nick Cage.
> Es scheint so als wäre er dazu gezwungen jede scheiss Rolle anzunehmen. Wobei wer kann bei Amber Heard schon nein sagen :-)
> 
> Drive Angry
> ...



Der Typ hat Millionen an Steuerschulden, er muss tatsächlich jeden Job annehmen, der halbwegs Kohle bringt. 

Ich erwarte mir von dem Film eigentlich hauptsächlich gute und brachiale Actionkost und denke, die liefert er auch.


----------

